# Elgin Twin 40 Resto Complete!



## Wayne Adam (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, I finally finished the restoration on my Elgin Twin 40. The first picture is how It looked when I bought it last fall off of a local Craigslist for $200.00. It was the most rusted, pitted, rotten dented pile of metal you could find. The following pictures is how it now looks. I restored all of the original parts and added the few that were missing. I mixed a custom color that is a kind of  Khaki with a hint of light olive. It is primed with Nason 2k, and painted with Dupont Centari. I bought a repro battery pod from Jerry Peters ( 39 Elgin), Royal Chain tires from member "John", a repro lens from Mike Burden and I want to thank Jim ( Euphman06) for giving me the rear fender. The rest of the parts I had here in the shop including the re-chromed crank & sprocket, pre war teardrop pedals and the correct pre war handgrips. I also had a beautiful seat from a '38 Columbia I parted out a while back.
The bike is completely done except for the light & horn wiring. All of the mangled parts you see in the first picture are the same parts on the finished bike except the crank.
 I'm really glad this is done. My next restoration will be my '49 Monark which will be like a walk in the park compared to this Twin Bar.
             Thank you for looking!......................Wayne


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 6, 2015)

Looking good, Wayne.
I know the feeling of accomplishment once you complete a ground up restoration.
It's exhausting, and yet very satisfying.
Everyone should tackle one full blown resto for their collection just so they can fully appreciate what it takes to see a project like this to fruition.
Original is easy if you can find it. Restoration take blood, sweat, cash and tears.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 6, 2015)

*A few more pictures*

Here are a few more pictures...Thanks for looking........Wayne


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 6, 2015)

That looks fantastic!! Nice job, Wayne! Ditto on Marty's comments. Blood, sweat, cash and tears! Nice to know this will be admired for another 80 years! I gotta ask, are you going or did you think about pinstriping the wheels white?


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 6, 2015)

Super!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks great! Awesome job!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 6, 2015)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks guys...Actually it took very little cash. Besides the $200.00 for the bike, the only other parts I had to buy were the Battery pod, lens, spokes, and tires and a few screws and nuts. I do all of the restorations myself. The total cash output on this bike including the bike itself is less than $450.00, but a ton of labor hours.
                  Thanks again!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 6, 2015)

That looks great! Nice job! The color is very easy on the eyes. Almost organic. I think you nailed it!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2015)

Wayne Adam said:


> Thanks guys...Actually it took very little cash. Besides the $200.00 for the bike, the only other parts I had to buy were the Battery pod, lens, spokes, and tires and a few screws and nuts. I do all of the restorations myself. The total cash output on this bike including the bike itself is less than $450.00, but a ton of labor hours.
> Thanks again!





Beautiful job!!


----------



## sleepy (Jul 6, 2015)

A real masterpiece, beautiful restoration.


----------



## mike j (Jul 7, 2015)

I agree with all of the above. Fantastic job, color is period perfect w/ a culinary twist.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 7, 2015)

Another Adams masterpiece!  
You're talents for detail are amazing. 
You definitely see the vision of a project before the work even begins, that some of us would pass on.

I need to send you one of my projects. 
[emoji41] 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 7, 2015)

That's beautiful - another before-and-after for the ages.  Good for you.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 7, 2015)

Wayne you knocked it out the park on this one. Awesome job bike looks amazing great job!! I like the colors on the bike!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 7, 2015)

Wayne...I'm speechless! And for me that's saying something. Just an *INCREDIBLE* job!!!!!!!!

fred


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice job!! Really turned out great, like the color.


----------



## vincev (Jul 7, 2015)

Sweet++++++++++!


----------



## theterrym (Jul 7, 2015)

Very nice detail!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 7, 2015)

A fresh new restoration always makes my day!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 7, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the positive comments everyone, I really appreciate it....................Wayne


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 7, 2015)

Super job on a super bike. Very tastefully done. Bravo Wayne. Rob.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 7, 2015)

Congrats on a very beautiful job. Outstanding color choice.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 10, 2015)

Great looking clasic restoration, without blowing a huge wad of cash. I need to find more time and money myself.


----------



## nj_shore (Jul 11, 2015)

Wowzers!   Very Nice Wayne, you always do quality work.  That's a lot of elbow grease  

Looking forward to see the Monark


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 15, 2015)

understated yet stunning.... has given me ideas for my 4 Star Deluxe...... Art on wheels....


----------

